# egg share programme at lister hospital



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

This is a message for all of you requiring donor eggs. 

My dh and I have been ttc for over 2 years and have recently been looking into the egg sharing programme at lister hospital. I have been a little unsure whether I would be able to share my eggs due to the change of laws, however, after reading alot of the peoples stories on ff I am now sure that this is the route we would like to take. I cant even begin to imagine how you must feel knowing you need a donor egg to become pregnant, having to wait for tests etc is hard enough but for you having to wait for maybe years must be incredibly hard.
My heart goes out to all of you and hopefully we will be accepted onto the programme and help to make someones dream come true  

T Fitz xxxxxxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

T Fitz

I egg shared at the lister in 2004 which resulted in our two precious boys. The laws were different then but i have no regrets. Knowing i may have helped another couple as happy as i am now puts a big smile on my face. I have recently requested info from the lister on donating my eggs without having tx for myself. I wish you all the best for your treatment,

L xx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Dear ladies

As being 1 of those ladies who is more than likely going to need DE thank you for everything you can do.
Nats


----------

